# percona57 missing



## Remington (Feb 4, 2017)

Any chances of databases/percona57-server being ported to FreeBSD?


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 4, 2017)

You linked to an existing port, so it looks like it's ported already.


----------



## Remington (Feb 4, 2017)

Guess I need to update my ports as it was added recently.


----------



## PacketMan (Feb 10, 2017)

I always always always update the ports tree before I do any upgrades or installs.  Sometime I do it just so I can read the latest /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------

